# Gum Wad Art



## dirty_feet (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...he-streets-of-Muswell-Hill-by-Ben-Wilson.html

WHOA! Someone with a lot of time on his hands that...uses it well...? I thought this was interesting. I wonder how long they last.


----------



## Ravie (Dec 11, 2008)

wow. i wonder if he paints them or goes around looking for black gum.


----------



## Dameon (Dec 14, 2008)

Post Alley at the Pike Place Market in Seattle has "the gum wall", a wall covered in gum stuck there by people over the years.

[ame="http://www.flickr.com/photos/seattledailyphoto/354856254/"]Market Theater Gum Wall on Flickr - Photo Sharing![/ame]


----------

